# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  अब youtube पर वीडियो चलाये non stop धीमे इन्टरनेट{gprs]पर भी

## irfanadil324

दोस्तों में लेकर आया हू आपके लिए जो धीमा इन्टरनेट इस्तेमाल करते है /जो gprs ya 3g modm से आपने कम्पूटर में इन्टरनेट चलते है और यूटूब के वीडियो देखना चाहते है क्यों की इस गति से यूटूब के वीडियो धीमे चलते है /तो में आपको एसी जानकारी दुगा की आप भी मेरी तरह यूटूब के वीडियो चला सके वो भी बिना रुके

----------


## irfanadil324

कोन कोन जानना चाहते है ये जानकारी तो आये मेरे पास central 14central 14
मेरा भारत महान

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र मैं भी जानना चाहता हूँ ।

----------


## irfanadil324

पहले ये बताए आप इंटर नेट किस से चलते है 


> मित्र मैं भी जानना चाहता हूँ ।

----------


## vickky681

सब जानना चाहते है भाई

----------


## irfanadil324

दोस्तों आपके इन्टरनेट की गति १०० से २०० kbps तो कम से कम होनी ही चाहिए इतनी तो होगी आपके पास

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> पहले ये बताए आप इंटर नेट किस से चलते है


mts के m-blej से .....

----------


## irfanadil324

बहुत अछा मित्र तब तो आपके इन्टरनेट की गति २०० kbps तो होगी ही फिर मेरी बताई जा रही तरकीब से आप भी चला सकते हो 


> mts के m-blej से .....

----------


## irfanadil324

तो दोस्तों सुरवात करते है एक सदर्न सी तकनीक का सबसे पहले आप मेरे दुवारा दिए जा रहे इस लिक से ये सोफ्त्वियेर दव्न्लोर्ड करे अगले रिप्ले में आपको इसका लिंक दुगा

----------


## vickky681

इंतजार................................  ...

----------


## irfanadil324

रिप्ले देते रहे central 14central 14central 14

----------


## vickky681

इंतजार................................  ................................

----------


## badboy123455

*और कम हे ***िया बनाने को फोरम पर जो आप भी लग गए 
अगर पता हे तो बताओ नही छोडो 
रिप्लाई दो रेपो दो की रामायण बंद करिये*

----------


## irfanadil324

तो दोस्तों सब से पहले आप ये बताए आपमें किस के पास realplayer नामक सोफ्त्वेयेर है

----------


## vickky681

इंतहा हो गयी इंतजार की

----------


## vickky681

आई न खुछ खबर मेरे यार की

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र अगर आपसे सब्र नही होता तो आप जा सकते है आपको किसने बुलाया यह पर 


> *और कम हे ***िया बनाने को फोरम पर जो आप भी लग गए 
> अगर पता हे तो बताओ नही छोडो 
> रिप्लाई दो रेपो दो की रामायण बंद करिये*

----------


## vickky681

पर मुझे है यकीन

----------


## vickky681

बेवफा वो नहीं

----------


## vickky681

फिर वजह काया हुई इंतजार की

----------


## irfanadil324

अगर आपके पास नही है तो इस लिक से ये डाउनलोड केर लो http://in.real.com/?mode=rp

----------


## irfanadil324

डाउनलोड करने के बाद इसे इस्तोल कर ले इस्टोल करने के बाद मुझे बताए ताकि में सही समझा सकूं















central 14central 14मेरा भारत महान central 14central 14

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र अगर आपसे सब्र नही होता तो आप जा सकते है आपको किसने बुलाया यह पर



*मित्र जो सूत्र अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर बनता हे वहा आने के लिए आपके बेड बॉय को इन्विटेशन की आवश्यकता नही पड़ती 
सूत्र आधारित जानकारी दीजिए 
*

----------


## irfanadil324

दोस्तों मेरा ये सूत्र व्येर्थ का नही है मेरा अजमाया हुवा है और शायद मेरी खोज है इसलिए में इस जानकारी को आप में बाटना चाहता हू

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र जानकारी देने में समये लगता है में कापी पेस्ट नही केर रहा टिप केर रहा हू जो मुझे कम आती है इंतजार करे 


> *मित्र जो सूत्र अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर बनता हे वहा आने के लिए आपके बेड बॉय को इन्विटेशन की आवश्यकता नही पड़ती 
> सूत्र आधारित जानकारी दीजिए 
> *

----------


## irfanadil324

http://in.real.com/?mode=rpपहले इस लिंक से ये डाउनलोड करे 










central 14central 14मेरा भारत महान central 14central 14

----------


## irfanadil324

रिप्ले देते रहे

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र जानकारी देने में समये लगता है में कापी पेस्ट नही केर रहा टिप केर रहा हू जो मुझे कम आती है इंतजार करे


*आप कोपी पेस्ट नहीकर  रहे इस बात पर आपकी हरी बत्ती में वर्धि करता हू ..................मतलब ++++++++++++++++++++++*

----------


## irfanadil324

डाउनलोड करने में कोई समस्या आ रही हो तो बताए 



















central 14central 14मेरा भारत महान central 14central 14

----------


## irfanadil324

द्न्येवाद मित्र आप जरूर चला पायेगे 


> *आप कोपी पेस्ट नहीकर  रहे इस बात पर आपकी हरी बत्ती में वर्धि करता हू ..................मतलब ++++++++++++++++++++++*

----------


## mravay

कबका डाउनलोड हो गया और इनस्टॉल भी आगे तो बता मेरे यार

----------


## irfanadil324

आपने डाउनलोड नही किया तो यहा से करे यही तो मूल है द्न्येवाद मित्र आप जरूर चला पायेगे 


> *आप कोपी पेस्ट नहीकर  रहे इस बात पर आपकी हरी बत्ती में वर्धि करता हू ..................मतलब ++++++++++++++++++++++*

----------


## irfanadil324

अगर आपने डाउनलोड कर लिया तो youtube खोल करे चलाये 


> कबका डाउनलोड हो गया और इनस्टॉल भी आगे तो बता मेरे यार

----------


## mravay

> अगर आपने डाउनलोड कर लिया तो youtube खोल करे चलाये


चला दिया आगे क्या करना है

----------


## irfanadil324

रिअल प्लयेर डाउनलोड कर के मुझे बताए अगेर कोई परेशानी आये तो google corm में में कोसिस करे और हा दोस्तों google corm आवश्क है youtub चलाने के लिए

----------


## irfanadil324

क्या कोई परेशानी आई 


> चला दिया आगे क्या करना है

----------


## mravay

> रिअल प्लयेर डाउनलोड कर के मुझे बताए अगेर कोई परेशानी आये तो google corm में में कोसिस करे और हा दोस्तों google corm आवश्क है youtub चलाने के लिए


लगता है बुधू बनाने का ठीक ले रखा है आपने मित्र कब से बता रहा हू की सब कुछ हो गया आगे बताये नहीं तो हम आगे बढ़ते है दूसरे सूत्र पे बेकार में टाइम खोटी करते हो

----------


## irfanadil324

अगेर कोई समस्या आये तो मुझे बताए

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र लगता है आपको बहुत जल्दी है नही तो आप मुझे समस्या बताते 


> लगता है बुधू बनाने का ठीक ले रखा है आपने मित्र कब से बता रहा हू की सब कुछ हो गया आगे बताये नहीं तो हम आगे बढ़ते है दूसरे सूत्र पे बेकार में टाइम खोटी करते हो

----------


## irfanadil324

और हा दोस्तों आपके कम्पूटर में google corm भी आवश्यक है

----------


## mravay

> अगेर कोई समस्या आये तो मुझे बताए


कोई समस्या नहीं है मित्र बिलकुल सही चल रहा है ऐसा है 3.2mbps speed से चल रही है आपको कोई परेशानी हो तो बताना भाई

----------


## irfanadil324

मेने आपको दो चीजे बताई एक google corm और एक realplayer दोनो जब आपके कम्पूटर में डाउनलोड हो जाये तो आपने google corm ब्राराव्जर में m.youtube.com खोले

----------


## arjun.2001

***िया बनाने की खान और कहता है मेरा देश महान

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र जब आपका इन्टरनेट 3.2 mbps से चलता ही तो क्यों प्रेसन हो रहे हो 


> कोई समस्या नहीं है मित्र बिलकुल सही चल रहा है ऐसा है 3.2mbps speed से चल रही है आपको कोई परेशानी हो तो बताना भाई

----------


## irfanadil324

मेने आपको दो चीजे बताई एक google corm और एक realplayer दोनो जब आपके कम्पूटर में डाउनलोड हो जाये तो आपने google corm ब्राराव्जर में m.youtube.com खोले इसे खोलने के बाद आप किसी भी वीडियो पे किलीक करे वीडियो किलीक करने के बाद आपका ब्राउज़र प्लग इन मागेगा तो प्लग इन में रिअल प्लयेर कर देना आपका वीडियो बिना रुके चलेगा ये सच है दोस्तों

----------


## irfanadil324

मेने आपको दो चीजे बताई एक google corm और एक realplayer दोनो जब आपके कम्पूटर में डाउनलोड हो जाये तो आपने google corm ब्राराव्जर में http://m.youtube.com खोले इसे खोलने के बाद आप किसी भी वीडियो पे किलीक करे वीडियो किलीक करने के बाद आपका ब्राउज़र प्लग इन मागेगा तो प्लग इन में रिअल प्लयेर कर देना आपका वीडियो बिना रुके चलेगा ये सच है दोस्तों

----------


## irfanadil324

पसंद आने पैर रेपुटेशन पाइंट देकर होसला बदाये

----------


## irfanadil324

मेने आपको दो चीजे बताई एक google corm और एक realplayer दोनो जब आपके कम्पूटर में डाउनलोड हो जाये तो आपने google corm ब्राराव्जर में http://m.youtube.com खोले इसे खोलने के बाद आप किसी भी वीडियो पे किलीक करे वीडियो किलीक करने के बाद आपका ब्राउज़र प्लग इन मागेगा तो प्लग इन में रिअल प्लयेर कर देना आपका वीडियो बिना रुके चलेगा ये सच है दोस्तों

----------


## irfanadil324

है ना दोस्तों कमाल की जानकारी 










central 14central 14मेरा भारत महान central 14central 14

----------


## irfanadil324

मेने आपको दो चीजे बताई एक google corm और एक realplayer दोनो जब आपके कम्पूटर में डाउनलोड हो जाये तो आपने google corm ब्राराव्जर में http://m.youtube.com खोले इसे खोलने के बाद आप किसी भी वीडियो पे किलीक करे वीडियो किलीक करने के बाद आपका ब्राउज़र प्लग इन मागेगा तो प्लग इन में रिअल प्लयेर कर देना आपका वीडियो बिना रुके चलेगा ये सच है दोस्तों

----------


## irfanadil324

मेने आपको दो चीजे बताई एक google corm और एक realplayer दोनो जब आपके कम्पूटर में डाउनलोड हो जाये तो आपने google corm ब्राराव्जर में http://m.youtube.com खोले इसे खोलने के बाद आप किसी भी वीडियो पे किलीक करे वीडियो किलीक करने के बाद आपका ब्राउज़र प्लग इन मागेगा तो प्लग इन में रिअल प्लयेर कर देना आपका वीडियो बिना रुके चलेगा ये सच है दोस्तों

----------


## irfanadil324

central 14रेपुटेशन पाइंट देकर होसला जरूर बदाये central 14

----------


## irfanadil324

केसा लगा ,
Teach Guru जी मेरा ये फोर्मुला

----------


## irfanadil324

इस्तेमाल करने के बाद बताए ये सूत्र केसा लगा ये भी बताय

----------


## Badtameez

मेरे मोबाइल पर यू ट्यूब रूक-रूक कर चलता है। कोई उपाय है???

----------


## badboy123455

> मेने आपको दो चीजे बताई एक google corm और एक realplayer दोनो जब आपके कम्पूटर में डाउनलोड हो जाये तो आपने google corm ब्राराव्जर में http://m.youtube.com खोले इसे खोलने के बाद आप किसी भी वीडियो पे किलीक करे वीडियो किलीक करने के बाद आपका ब्राउज़र प्लग इन मागेगा तो प्लग इन में रिअल प्लयेर कर देना आपका वीडियो बिना रुके चलेगा ये सच है दोस्तों


*यार दोनों चीजे डाउनलोड कर ली 
पर ये  ब्राउज़र प्लग इन नही मांग रहा*

----------


## Teach Guru

> केसा लगा ,
> Teach Guru जी मेरा ये फोर्मुला


बहुत अच्छा है, बस गुणवता कम होती है, लेकिन कम गति वालोँ के लिए वरदान है, मैँ खुद इसी तरह चलाता हुँ, लेकिन मैँ रियल प्लेयर के बजाय VLC प्लेयर इस्तेमाल करता हुँ।

----------


## badboy123455

> बहुत अच्छा है, बस गुणवता कम होती है, लेकिन कम गति वालोँ के लिए वरदान है, मैँ खुद इसी तरह चलाता हुँ, लेकिन मैँ रियल प्लेयर के बजाय VLC प्लेयर इस्तेमाल करता हुँ।


*टीच जी VLC प्लेयर में केसे चलाते हे इसमें तो नही चली मुझसे*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *टीच जी VLC प्लेयर में केसे चलाते हे इसमें तो नही चली मुझसे*




*मित्र आप इन्टरनेट का कौनसा प्लान इस्तेमाल करते हो........*

----------


## Rajeev

> *टीच जी VLC प्लेयर में केसे चलाते हे इसमें तो नही चली मुझसे*


मुझे भी बताएं विथ स्क्रीन शॉट.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

vlc से केसे चलाते है मुझे भी बताये , मित्र

----------


## badboy123455

> *मित्र आप इन्टरनेट का कौनसा प्लान इस्तेमाल करते हो........*


*
BSNL कि सिम और माइक्रो मैक्स का तम्बूरा उपयोग करता हू 2G*

----------


## badboy123455

> vlc से केसे चलाते है मुझे भी बताये , मित्र


*बताओ टीच जी................*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *बताओ टीच जी................*


मित्रोँ मैँ अभी मोबाईल से हु, शाम को स्टेप BY स्टेप स्क्रीन शोट सहित बताउँगा, धन्यवाद।

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्रोँ मैँ अभी मोबाईल से हु, शाम को स्टेप BY स्टेप स्क्रीन शोट सहित बताउँगा, धन्यवाद।


*
ओके मित्र इंतजार रहेगा............*

----------


## irfanadil324

बेड बॉय मित्र आप कही पे गलती क्र रहे हो /वापस पदो आप अपने google corm ब्राऊजर में ये लिंक खोले m.youtube.comऔर किसी भी वीडियो पे किलिक करे /तब आपका ब्राउजर प्लग इन मागेगा तब realplear को ईन करना है और आपका वीडियो realplear में चलेगा वो भी onlain बिना रुके फिर भी कोई परेशानी हो तो बताए 









central 14अगर चले तो रेपुतेसं पॉइंट दे central 14

----------


## Saroz

> दोस्तों आपके इन्टरनेट की गति १०० से २०० kbps तो कम से कम होनी ही चाहिए इतनी तो होगी आपके पास



आप भी कैसा मजाक कर कर रहे है हम गरीबों पर????
जब मोबाइल में १००-२०० kbps स्पीड रहेगी तो नेट की रफ़्तार पूछो मत....
मेरा मोबाइल laptop से कनेक्ट करने पर ७० kbps का स्पीड देता है....
जो आप स्पीड बता रहे हो वो ३G की स्पीड है, जनाब

----------


## raj10967

किसी का चला मित्रो तो बताना भाई

----------


## irfanadil324

सरोज जी आप अपने लेपटोप ,में मेरा ये फार्मूला आजमा के देखे में gprs की सामान्य स्पीड की बात कर रहा हू आप अजमा के तो देखो 


> आप भी कैसा मजाक कर कर रहे है हम गरीबों पर????
> जब मोबाइल में १००-२०० kbps स्पीड रहेगी तो नेट की रफ़्तार पूछो मत....
> मेरा मोबाइल laptop से कनेक्ट करने पर ७० kbps का स्पीड देता है....
> जो आप स्पीड बता रहे हो वो ३G की स्पीड है, जनाब


    प्रविस्ठी पसंद आने पर (*) का बटन दबा कर होसला जरूर बढाएं

----------


## Saroz

*अच्छा काम नहीं कर रहा है मित्र....
buffering का प्रॉब्लम हो रहा है.....*

----------


## badboy123455

> *
> ओके मित्र इंतजार रहेगा............*


*
टीच गुरु कहा गए हमे छोड़..........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्र हमारे यहा तो 2k से 3k की ही स्पीड आ रही हें, उसके लिए कोई उपाय हो तो बताओ

----------


## vickky681

बढ़िया मित्र चल गया
मगर छोटी पिक्चर आ रही है

----------


## BP Mishra

मित्रों मेंने गूगल क्रोम और रियल प्लेयर इन्स्टाल कर लिया है अब गूगल क्रोम में प्लग इन कैसे करना है कृपया मुझे  भी  बताने की कृपा करें जब मैं यू ट्यूब चलाता हूँ तो एड्ब फ्लेस प्लेयर के प्लग इन से रुक-रुक कर चलता है । मेरे पास एयरसेल का सिम और अल्काटेल का तम्बूरा प्रयोग करता हूँ जो 15 से 25 केबी p/s स्पीड देता है।

----------


## BP Mishra

मित्रों मेंने गूगल क्रोम और रियल प्लेयर इन्स्टाल कर लिया है अब गूगल क्रोम में प्लग इन कैसे करना है कृपया मुझे  भी  बताने की कृपा करें जब मैं यू ट्यूब चलाता हूँ तो एड्ब फ्लेस प्लेयर के प्लग इन से रुक-रुक कर चलता है । मेरे पास एयरसेल का सिम और अल्काटेल का तम्बूरा प्रयोग करता हूँ जो 15 से 25 केबी p/s स्पीड देता है।

----------


## ajay jangra

इस जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र, परन्तु एक समस्या आ रही है, ये चलते-२ बीच में error दिखा कर बंद हों जाता है| कृपया इसका हल बताएँ| धन्यवाद|

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र आप ये लिंक खोले फिर कोसिस करे चल जायगी http://m.youtube.com/


> मित्रों मेंने गूगल क्रोम और रियल प्लेयर इन्स्टाल कर लिया है अब गूगल क्रोम में प्लग इन कैसे करना है कृपया मुझे  भी  बताने की कृपा करें जब मैं यू ट्यूब चलाता हूँ तो एड्ब फ्लेस प्लेयर के प्लग इन से रुक-रुक कर चलता है । मेरे पास एयरसेल का सिम और अल्काटेल का तम्बूरा प्रयोग करता हूँ जो 15 से 25 केबी p/s स्पीड देता है।

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र आप रियल प्ल्यर बेसिक डाउनलोड करे 


> इस जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र, परन्तु एक समस्या आ रही है, ये चलते-२ बीच में error दिखा कर बंद हों जाता है| कृपया इसका हल बताएँ| धन्यवाद|

----------


## raj10967

*मित्र विडियो तोह चल रही है मगर तस्वीर बिच  बिच   में धुंधली  पड़ जाती है कोई तरीका बताये जिससे तस्वीर साफ़ दिखे ऑडियो साफ़ चलता है भाई *

----------


## ajay jangra

> मित्र आप रियल प्ल्यर बेसिक डाउनलोड करे


, 
इसका कोई उपाय बताएँ, वैसे मैंने बेसिक ही किया है मित्र| धन्यवाद|

----------


## nirsha

> मेने आपको दो चीजे बताई एक google corm और एक realplayer दोनो जब आपके कम्पूटर में डाउनलोड हो जाये तो आपने google corm ब्राराव्जर में http://m.youtube.com खोले इसे खोलने के बाद आप किसी भी वीडियो पे किलीक करे वीडियो किलीक करने के बाद आपका ब्राउज़र प्लग इन मागेगा तो प्लग इन में रिअल प्लयेर कर देना आपका वीडियो बिना रुके चलेगा ये सच है दोस्तों


मित्र क्या ये मोज़िला फायर्फ़ोक्स पर नहीं चलेगा ?

----------


## irfanadil324

[मित्र आप इसको मिटाकर दोबारा डाउनलोड करे शायद ठीक हो जाये /आपके क्प्म्पुटर की ऑटोमेटिक अपडेट बंद करे QUOTE=ajay jangra;823707]Attachment 319783, 
इसका कोई उपाय बताएँ, वैसे मैंने बेसिक ही किया है मित्र| धन्यवाद|[/QUOTE]

----------


## irfanadil324

हा बाद में इसमें भी चलेगा 


> मित्र क्या ये मोज़िला फायर्फ़ोक्स पर नहीं चलेगा ?

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र जब आप चलाए तो और पेज ऑफलाईन क्र दे 


> *मित्र विडियो तोह चल रही है मगर तस्वीर बिच  बिच   में धुंधली  पड़ जाती है कोई तरीका बताये जिससे तस्वीर साफ़ दिखे ऑडियो साफ़ चलता है भाई *

----------


## sureshpujari3

thankscentral 14

----------


## sarmila

central 14मजा आ गया बहुत बहुत धनेयावाद

----------


## salil1234

> मित्र जब आप चलाए तो और पेज ऑफलाईन क्र दे


नमस्कार मित्र,
मोबाइल पर हर फार्मेट जेसे AVI 3GP विडियो चलने के लिए कोण सा प्लयेर है?
मेरे पास N85 है और उसमे रियल प्लयेर में AVI 3GP नहीं चलते.

----------


## totaram

> *
> BSNL कि सिम और माइक्रो मैक्स का तम्बूरा उपयोग करता हू 2G*


*तम्बूरा? हा हा हा... आप भी ना बैड बॉय भाई कमाल के हो... हँसते हँसते पेट दर्द हो गया...
वैसे आप ये भी लिख सकते थे...
BSNL कि पुंगी और माइक्रो मैक्स का तम्बूरा उपयोग करता हू 2G
*

----------


## totaram

> मेने आपको दो चीजे बताई एक google corm और एक realplayer दोनो जब आपके कम्पूटर में डाउनलोड हो जाये तो आपने google corm ब्राराव्जर में http://m.youtube.com खोले इसे खोलने के बाद आप किसी भी वीडियो पे किलीक करे वीडियो किलीक करने के बाद आपका ब्राउज़र प्लग इन मागेगा तो प्लग इन में रिअल प्लयेर कर देना आपका वीडियो बिना रुके चलेगा ये सच है दोस्तों


इस दो लाइन की जानकारी के लिए आपने छः पेजों की फुटेज खाई... धन्य हैं आप मित्र. और आपका हर तीसरी पोस्ट में रेपो मांगना.... हाय मैं सदके जावां.

----------


## BP Mishra

मित्र मैं बीएसएनएल की 2जी सिम और अल्काटेल का तम्बूरा इस्तेमाल करता हूँ परंतु मेरे कम्पुटर मे अच्छा नहीं चलता है। कोई उपाय मुझे भी बताए।

----------


## sanju99.963

bhai bilkul bekar
koi kaam ni kr ra ye

----------


## irfanadil324

हा मित्र या फ्री में कुछ नही मिलता

----------


## thenawnitkumar

> और हा दोस्तों आपके कम्पूटर में google corm भी आवश्यक है


*आरे मेरे ज्ञान में आज ये भी जुड गया की गूगल भी कंप्यूटर में ही रहता है, हा हा हा * central 14

----------


## naseemdbd

invalid link error on clicking every video.
sorry 4 english

----------


## naseemdbd

क्या सूत्र बनाकर भूल गए भय्या ,कोई भी लिंक काम नही कर रहा

----------


## yuvraz

*चल तो रहा हैं पर बहुत खराब.......
मोबाइल पर चलने वाला विडियो है............
एक बात और.. जब स्पीड १०० से २०० KBPS होगा तो सीधा youtube पर चलाना अच्छा है....*

----------

